# white worm maggots on IPM board



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

small hive beetles most likely, you need to do something soon or think about cleaning up that soon to be dead hive, remove every frame the bees do not absolutely need (full of brood or food) If you find any frame with SHB larva in it remove it regardless of what else is in the frame, the best way to kill larva in frames is 48 hour freezing, very heavy dose of PDB moth crystals will work but it takes about two boxes or packages per super to kill the nasties


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

I found some of those worms on my sticky board last week.I started api life var Sunday for mites.Checked sticky board yesterday and today.Had 68 mites plus 2 hive beetles dead yesterday ,today had 100 mites plus 4 dead hive beetles.Sould I still go thru the hive and check it for shb larva? The beetles are about a 1/4 inch round.My sticky board is under screened bottom board.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

If you freeze, make sure you put the frames in trash bags before putting them in the freezer!


----------



## Ted adams (Mar 20, 2012)

Why do you need to place frames in a trash bag before freezing?


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

If you do no place the frames in plastic bags your wife will ask you were all the rice in the bottom of the freezer came from.

Freezing does not kill that quickly and many of the larva will crawl out of cells and drop off the frames before dying.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Capebee

IMHO freezing frames only addresses the frames in the freezer, not the colony. Sounds like your hive is at war with winter approaching. You could help, but if the war left them with low stores and numbers, your efforts may go unrewarded.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you have nothing to worry about in a colder climate . . .Here's my experience. Last year I noticed THOUSANDS of white worms under my SBB. They were SHB. I am not kidding when I say thousands. . . . I believe that the SHB get under the SBB where they lay eggs undisturbed by the bees. The eggs hatch and fall to the pullout tray. I did nothing. Anyway, if you have a strong hive, I think you have nothing to worry about. My hive thrived last year. I got over a 125 lbs of honey off of it, and it made it through the winter and continues to thrive to this day.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

c10250 said:


> I think you have nothing to worry about in a colder climate . . . Last year I noticed THOUSANDS of white worms under my SBB.


In my opinion, you were lucky. Those larvae started out in your comb. By the time they drop to the bottom they've done enormous damage. I've never seen a hive survive with hundreds, much less thousands, of shb larvae.
I would strongly encourage the original poster to do an inside the hive inspection.....soon.


----------



## capebee (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies and suggestions. Our hive seems pretty strong. I put SHB traps with mineral oil and a bit of apple cider vinegar in the two hive bodies and will monitor how they help. I also put 2 apistan strips in each hive body and will keep a check on the mite count. This is all a learning experience. We've done pretty well so far as first year beeks......harvested 75 pounds of honey a few weeks ago. We're hooked.


----------

